# Nass/Stone - 9/13



## Greg (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess I would classify this morning's ride as kinda lame. Tim couldn't make it so I took my time this morning and got rolling about 8 am. Found a new short loop right after the green gate. It had this big 8-ish foot ladder drop on it:







I then did a very abbreviated loop on Stone East. Crossed Stone and explored around for a while. Found some new trails west of Stone, but mostly just bumbled around on the fire road NW of Stone. Got back to the car within 90 minutes of starting. Only managed 4 miles or so.

I haven't been out in some time and I was sucking major wind. Cleared both hills at the start so that was good, but the rest of the ride was at a pretty weak pace. Need to re-build my wind I guess. Looking forward to riding more this fall than I have the past month.


----------



## Trev (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice Pic!

Looks like you need a bit of steam pumping prior to that drop, bit of a launch...

Either way, I would be perfectly fine Armchair Quarterbacking anyone's attempts if needed! lol

Felt the same way at Case today with Jeff.. died!!  rode twice in the last 2 weeks.. lots of sludge in the veins I think!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

It's funny that as much as we've ridden Nass that there's still stuff like that hiding in there that we haven't seen yet.

You should have hit up the Rez with us this afternoon, it was rolling nice.  We had a good ride, definitely not lame.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 13, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen that one before! Which green gate Greg?


----------



## big oz (Sep 13, 2009)

That's the "Home Depot" drop at the eastern most part of Stone on the right side across the road from the DJs....that drop was tits back in the day.  The landing is all clapped out now and needs some work to be good again.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 13, 2009)

That looks rather frightening.


----------



## rueler (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah, that drop is about a snowball throw away from the lot where we park at Stone. I found it in my travels last year. Not anything that will ever be in my playbook and the landing is in need of serious work to make it safe for anyone. 

Curious as to what you found on the west side of Stone Greg. Wonder if you stumbled onto the Hessian. I rode it this afternoon and it was in good shape.


----------



## MLegg (Sep 14, 2009)

Met Greg in the parking lot after his ride - had "The Boys" with me, as usual. He told me about the ladder drop, which Rueler had shown me in the spring. The Boys helped clean the trail up after Greg left. Path around the ladder drop is to the left of it.


----------



## rueler (Sep 14, 2009)

there used to be a trail that came into that drop area from above...as you approach that area look upslope and you'll see sections that appear to have been a trail at one point...really nice area through some tall pines. I've never walked "much" of it...but, would gather that it gets you in the vicinity of the top of the green gate climbs...it could be something that could also get you over to the Hobo too if reworked into the mix. We'll see!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 14, 2009)

That drop looks crazy. But that rock face looks like it's roll-able or could be with a little work.


----------

